# Demodex mange



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone else has had problems with mange and how you were able to successfully reduce the mange outbreak. 

My oldest GS had mange at 6 months when I adopted him. He had sarcoptic mange. After I looked at the skin scrapping I started him on lime sulfur dips every other week for 6 weeks and I also gave him a shot of Ivermectin every other week (along with a few other things). He did clear up.

Now 6 months later he has Demodex mange and I am treating him with the lime sulfur dips, Oral ivermectin 2ml every day by mouth and also goodwinol ointment on the infected area. 

He was Very sick when I adopted him and he had to have an emergency sx on his neck and he has been on every kind of antibiotic and antifungal in the book also with a few steroid medications to treat various problems. 

I am running out of the “typical” ways to treat his mange… any ideas?? ](*,)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Revolution by Pfizer treats sarcoptic mange. We haven't gotten to parasitology yet until next semester, but I do remember demodex is a lot harder to treat. I'll send you a PM of what I found on VIN.com.


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

I have successfully used ProMeris for dm. Not yet labeled for it and make sure you do your research but for one of my rescue Border Collies, it has worked wonders!


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Revolution by Pfizer treats sarcoptic mange. We haven't gotten to parasitology yet until next semester, but I do remember demodex is a lot harder to treat. I'll send you a PM of what I found on VIN.com.


Yes he is on that also.
Thanks for the PM I will visit the link right now!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Has anyone heard of using a Borax solution to treat Demodex? I remember reading about it here : 
http://www.earthclinic.com/Pets/dog_mange_cure.html
Never had to deal with it myself, so I've no firsthand experience...
Thoughts?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Is it localized? A few spots?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

When Gypsy had it as a puppy, it took a LONG time to treat, but hers was generalized. She had no fur at all on her entire belly and on the insides of all four legs, as well as on several spots all over her body. The vet put her on daily (HIGH) doses of ivermectin, and I also began giving her immune boosting supplements. It was several months before no mites were showing up on skin scrapings, and over a year before her fur started to come back in.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Since your boy has been though so much in such a short time frame, I would be for giving him some immune boosters, like Ester C, B-complex (not high potency), kelp, etc. at this point. I don't think there's much else you can do, as far as medicinally.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

as far as I know Mitaban Dips is the Only Approved method to treat Demodex. I hear Mitiban can be hard to get now though?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Ivermectin must be approved for it, too, because that's what the vet prescribed for Gypsy (my vet does not use Mitaban)


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Ivermectin must be approved for it, too, because that's what the vet prescribed for Gypsy (my vet does not use Mitaban)


Vets routinely use meds in an off-label way. Last I knew, ivermectin wasn't approved for use for demodex, which doesn't mean it doesn't work, just there's a lot of red tape at the FDA.

I would definitely do what you can to help his immune system and keep things as stress-free as possible.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Ivermectin must be approved for it, too, because that's what the vet prescribed for Gypsy (my vet does not use Mitaban)


Some Vets don't use Mitaban as it was MFG. by UpJohn and not made anymore. They (Vets) often find off label uses for things.

If I had A dog with a severe case of Generalized I would find a vet that Had and did the dips.

It is a serious pesticide and can have side effects so If something less worked it should be used.

My Sharpei had a rather severe case of Generalized Demodex (to the point euthanasia was mentioned) at 6 months old, Vet did the Mitaban Dip 5 times and he has been clear for the last 6 years.


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Apparently one of the ingredients in ProMeris is the same as/in Mitaban. Which is why it is not great for all dogs. There has been some problems with it.
Advantage Multi is also been used for treatment of mites.

But I agree with putting the dog on a regimen of supplements as well to boost the immune system.
This book has also been recommended to me and I have it.
Dr. Pitcairn's Complete Guide to Natural Health for Dogs and Cats. 

Here is something I also used that was given to me.
2 tablespoons of fatfree (no flavor) yoghurt
1 tablespoon of brewers yeast
25 mg (I used more as this was for a dog twice the size) of vitamin C
1 capsule of Astragalus (GNC sells it)
1 capusle of Thymus (GNC again)

This did help but my girl was raw and oozing by the time she came to me and had many of other issues as well. So with this and Ivomec she made a recovery. Now I have switched her to the ProMeris partially as a testcase to see how it does.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

The active ingredient in Mitaban is Amitraz and the whole Body is dipped in a Vets office.


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Right and one of the active ingredients in ProMeris is Mitaban as well. Hence the fact that some dogs even react to the spot on.


----------



## gisela festerling (Sep 30, 2007)

Okay, it won't let me edit for some reason, Amitraz is one of the two active ingredients.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Is it localized? A few spots?


Yes on his muzzle but I was finding it under his chin and in other spots but on the head area.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Since your boy has been though so much in such a short time frame, I would be for giving him some immune boosters, like Ester C, B-complex (not high potency), kelp, etc. at this point. I don't think there's much else you can do, as far as medicinally.


I am looking for some good ones to give him. He has gotten KC three times in the last year  and ring worm... It's a running joke at my hopstial that anything he comes in contact with he gets. 

I give him Optima 365 for his coat and Unipet Nutritabs since his iron was a little low on his blood pannel but like I said still looking for a good all around vitamin. I will look into the ones above thxs


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> as far as I know Mitaban Dips is the Only Approved method to treat Demodex. I hear Mitiban can be hard to get now though?


That's the same thing he gets (lime sulfer.... mitiban). Not hard to get around here though


----------



## Gmhconst (Jan 3, 2022)

Anna Kasho said:


> Has anyone heard of using a Borax solution to treat Demodex? I remember reading about it here :
> Borax for Mange - Ted's Remedy for Demodectic and Sarcoptic Mange
> Never had to deal with it myself, so I've no firsthand experience...
> Thoughts?


I tried the bathing with borax and I’ll say it did nothing more than make a clumping mess . It also took a few (4-5)days for the powdery dried borax to fall off and out of his hair . I’ve been dealing with this for over 2 years. The vet loves my money, not my dog . I’ve read this from numerous forums. Vets like to stuff pills down animals throats rather than find a cause/cure . 
vet also said it’s environmental, I personally don’t believe it at ALL ! After numerous times to the vet ($250 ea. time)I decided to figure it out on my own. Still not sure if I’m on the right track but after countless hours reading over a couple years, I’m going with mange. I am in the process of using lime sulfur dip as a spray on from a bottle. In fact just recently I read about a guy saying “exactly” what I’ve been through with vets and treating my dog. This includes the same breed GSD . I can’t tell you what the results will be but google “lime sulfur and dog mange forums” . Read a lot of the posts on different forums !! 
I’ve tried literally everything from probiotics, Benadryl, apple cider vinegar pills, medicated shampoo, medicated sprays, tee tree oil spray,changing the diet, deleting snacks, cleaning ears, keeping him off the lawn unless doing his business, washed 3 dog beds weekly, vacuuming constantly, ect. I have also read about ivermectin as well . That may be my next step and I still haven’t spent the 1 time visit price to the vet (2). Almost at 2k for vet visits!!! Good luck! I would certainly read up on the lime sulfur though !


----------

